# Bulky Tuck Baby Blanket



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I was inspired by a post a while back by fellow KP member Helgajr1 making this blanket with baby yarn. I have a huge cone (and I mean life time supply) of a chenille acrylic yarn. It is pretty fine so kept the tension low at 3 and set the punch card to elongate the pattern. It was a really quick knit with the crochet edge taking almost as long!  I will include a link to my notes. Ann


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

That is just gorgeous. Very lucky baby to receive that blanket.


----------



## lordielordie (Sep 5, 2013)

That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

That is just so beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks really nice - I bet it's very soft too.


----------



## OmaBink (Oct 29, 2013)

Beautiful!!! Inspiration for my giant cone of Chenille. Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Ohhhh, Ann, how *pretty*!!! Was the topic that inspired you, which was posted by Helgajr1, this one?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-163491-1.html

Ginny


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

While I'm not a fan of thin yarn in stockinet on a bulky machine, I like this. I think it makes the tuck stitches stand out more.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

GinB said:


> Ohhhh, Ann, how *pretty*!!! Was the topic that inspired you, which was posted by Helgajr1, this one?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-163491-1.html
> 
> Ginny


Ginny - it was that exact blanket - I think it was another post of it where she gave the instructions on what to do.  Ann


----------



## leftymarie (Oct 23, 2012)

that's so nice well done


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely,
Which Tuck Card did you use?
Patty S


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Ann that's just beautiful! You always inspire me to "think outside the box" !


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

Ann, that is so pretty. The bulky machine really opens up the pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks great sure to be appreciated as it can be washed in the washing machine. I gave my son and daughter in law a knit weave 'Audrey palmer' acrylic and tuck lace one and a Shetland hand knit took me years one and guess which one was used ? The other is nicely put away in the loft!!!!


----------



## Nanna Kath (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks lovely, am going to try it, wish me luck as am only a beginner


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

I wanted to make that blanket, too. I punched the card, and put it on double length, but it didn't look like that. I was using the standard, but will have to try on the bulky. It is a beautiful blanket and I am going to be a new Mimaw soon.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice Ann. :thumbup:


----------



## Julie Eastman (Feb 1, 2013)

Very nice, and I love the hand embroidered edge.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

ladyleopard3 said:


> Lovely,
> Which Tuck Card did you use?
> Patty S


Patty, I used the No 7P card that came with the 260 bulky. I attached my pattern notes with the photos if you can open that download.


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Simply beautiful! I love it!


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Simply beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

its so delicate and lacey! I love it!


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Ann that is really beautiful! You inspire me. I will have to try that one. So far I have only made the lace blankets, but definitely have to try this one on the bulky. Thanks for sharing!
Julie


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

I love the look of this baby blanket! So delicate and airy. Beautiful work!


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

Gorgeous! You did beautiful work.+4.x
e534343434343434343434343434343434343434345er/ &#9786;`


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

Yikes! I dropped my wireless keyboard just before hitting the send key. Apparently I hit a "hot key" of some kind when I picked it up, and it sent itself, along with a lot of the extra letters. What's really weird though...the battery light warning was on, so I popped the cover. One of the triple A batteries is missing. Yet the keyboard is still working. Don't know how that's even possible.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Irene, Thank you for your kind words. That is too funny about your keyboard!! Ann :lol:


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Love this blanket so dainty looking thank you for the notes.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> I was inspired by a post a while back by fellow KP member Helgajr1 making this blanket with baby yarn. I have a huge cone (and I mean life time supply) of a chenille acrylic yarn. It is pretty fine so kept the tension low at 3 and set the punch card to elongate the pattern. It was a really quick knit with the crochet edge taking almost as long!  I will include a link to my notes. Ann


Your blanket is just beautiful. I love the pattern. You did such a lovely job! Thanks for sharing your blanket.


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks!!
Patty S


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

It's beautiful Ann


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a really beautiful blanket.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> That is a really beautiful blanket.


Agree-thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW - that is simply GORGEOUS!


----------



## braidy (Jun 6, 2012)

lovely


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## ValeryR (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pattern. I'm afraid to drink the water at my work because I am way behind to make enough baby blankets for everybody. I hate to do repeats for each person so a change will be nice. Great job!


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

Beeeeautiful!


----------



## lillypit (Dec 9, 2012)

There are so many patterns for standard machines, so its a real treat to see some beautiful work made on the bulky. thank you for sharing your work, very inspirational.


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

What a beautiful baby blanket. I have a cone of acrylic pale blue that I have been dying to use, and this looks like the perfect project. Thank you so much for your generosity.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

So pretty, you are so talented


----------

